# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Бесплатные онлайн гадания на картах – что вас ждет?

## rurrollbay

Желая предусмотреть возможные варианты исхода волнующего дела, стоит воспользоваться [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Не стоит смущаться онлайн гаданию, поскольку колоды карт заряжены особенной энергетикой, позволяющей соединить прошлое, настоящее и будущее – это обеспечивает верный ответ из глубин Вселенной.
*Как подготовиться к гаданию?*
При запросе на будущее, стоит обратить внимание на ход своих мыслей, настроиться на положительную энергетику и веру в лучшее.
•	Не рекомендуется делать запросы, пребывая в расстроенных чувствах, унынии;
•	Следует уважать карты как проводника в тонкие планы Земли; 
•	Нельзя сообщать полученные результаты другим людям;
•	Перед гаданием важно правильно настроиться на процесс, отложить дела, уединиться на 10 минут.
Соблюдение данных правил позволит провести качественный расклад.
*Процесс гадания и трактовка* 
Сформулировав вопрос, следует выбрать карты, глядя на виртуальную колоду.
Первая карта описывает текущее положение дел (возможно необычное представление ситуации);
Вторая обозначает способы решения проблемы (как можно исправить, что предпринять);
Третья укажет направление для действий, которое приведет к успеху;
Четвертая – ключевой совет, говорящий о возможных событиях будущего.
Если правильно подготовиться, сконцентрироваться и мысленно довериться Пространству, ответы будут понятны для восприятия.  Если значения карт кажется запутанным, это показатель того, что стоит передохнуть и повторить расклад через время.

----------


## LG|IvanM

Возьму на заметку.

----------

